# How to Do Water Changes on a Large Tank?



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I am going to buy a 240 litre tank to house Mbuna. The only issue I have to resolve is the logistics of water changes.

I am planning to do a 1/3 water change every 2 weeks. Does this sound alright?

Also I don't want to do an 80 litre water change using buckets, so is a python water changer the best way to go?

If this is the best option, can someone with experience explain how to safely refill the tank with water (e.g. When to put in the dechlorinator and how much, should I put tap water straight into the tank).

Finally, my location for he fish tank is far away from a water source. Can I get a longer pipe from a DIY store?

Thanks


----------



## pawslover (Oct 5, 2006)

if I say how long I've been keeping fish, it makes me feel old, but I have to say that python is the best invention ever for fishkeeping. I have used python & the aqueon & prefer the python. It's available in different lengths, but if you need something longer then the standard lengths, you can use tubing from any home improvement store. Of course, as the length gets longer, the strength of the suction weakens so it may not clean as well with a super long hose attached.

When I do WC, I syphon out first then turn off the python & add water conditioner to the tank. Then I run the tap that the python is attached to & get the water to tepid/lukewarm (which usually feels just slighter warmer than the tank water). Switch the python to fill & start refilling the tanks. Cut it off when filled, switch back to draw/suction mode to pull the water out of the line then shut off again, wrap it up & put it away.


----------



## wallyb0rd000 (Apr 18, 2012)

I use the aqueon and love it. as far as adding dechlorinator, I do a small amount in the beginning when i start to refill. a maybe 2 or three small doses until full and when full i add a full does for my 47.5 gal tank. I use Prime so overdosing is not an issue so I probabaly dose 3x the needed amount. never had any problems.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

I got myself a length of tubing and an adapter to fit my sink from Lowe's; that accomplishes the same thing as a Python. And it only cost me $6!


----------



## tanderson (Dec 24, 2009)

Is it really safe to add the chlorine and chloramine remover chemicals in the tank and not prior to putting into tank?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, that's how most of us that use pythons do it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use a Python like the others and do 50% or more weekly.


----------



## namvet4 (Feb 20, 2011)

A lot of good advice and experience being shared so far . . I have used a python and an aqueon unit for years on our freshwater tanks. I add the dechlorinator during the refill - pour it in slowly through the HOB filter... The only problem I encounter is if we have a break out of hair algae and it clogs the python.. but a quick reverse flow over the sink clears it and any other detritus that gets sucked up. Try it.. You will enjoy not having to lug buckets!


----------



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. I have read that some people do a full dosing on their tank before they start to refill, but everyone on this forum has suggested differently. What's the safest time to add dechlorinator (i.e. making sure no fish are killed). I use prime, so like someone earlier said, should you overdose the tank just to be sure?


----------



## wallyb0rd000 (Apr 18, 2012)

yes. you are supposed to use enough to manage the amount of water youa re adding. So i add a little in the beginning, a little in the middle, and a full dose at the end. a couple little doses thrown in here and there won't hurt.


----------



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

By 'full dose at the end' do you mean enough to treat the entire tank or just the amount of water you are putting in?


----------



## tanderson (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, I know that reading the directions it says to flow back from sink to fill tank but I was always afraid of not getting the treatment in and stressing the fish. This will make life so much easier! Best thread advice to date!


----------



## wallyb0rd000 (Apr 18, 2012)

tayster- yes you should dose for the full amount in the tank not just what you are replacing. It may be a little overkill but with prime it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I do a full dose before we start, and then a little bit more midway just so I feel better about things.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

With one or a few tanks, the Python is a great way to get the water change done. We found that the python didn't vacuum as well as we would have liked it to. Because most of out tanks have gravel in them, I do a cleaning into a bucket using a siphon (this also gives us some water for filter maintenance things) and once I've got the substrate clean we use the python to finish taking out the water. Once the water is out, we add Prime (just estimating how many gallons we have removed and dosing accordingly but I always add a little extra just to make sure I'm not on the light side), then we refill with water at close to the same temp as we took out. Fish love it and we've never had a problem.

Having 7 tanks up and running now and 2 more cycling (I think we are stopping here...I think although we still have one tank sitting empty that my husband wants to make a stand for before we do anything with it) we have started using a pump to pump out the water from the tanks rather than the python. We clean the tanks, pump the water out, then Prime, and refill with the python. Water removal time is down to nothing and we get through our tank maintenance really fast. I have a spreadsheet I made for water changes and another one for filter maintenance as I just can't keep track in my head.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The disadvantage of a Python type changer is that it wastes water if you are trying to pump up hill to a sink. A siphon to a lower point is my preference. As well, if you have multiple tanks, a Python is really too slow, as you can only do one tank at a time. I don't like using the gravel changer to add water, as i can add much more quickly with a gooseneck with a tee on the end. I don't have to hold it and i can add water more quickly, or while I drain another tank.


----------

